# <100W idle System Power Club



## peach1971 (Aug 20, 2008)

*Since the world / Earth already faces some serious energy consumption/supply and pollution problems, the purpose of*
*The <100W idle System Power Club*
*is about to
Make a Difference in Energy Efficiency.*

*** Preamble ***
Honestly, I´m tired of PC forum posts like _"Turn off SpeedStep / Cool´n`Quiet to gain max performance"_ or _"Why does my computer only show 1GHz CPU clock? Damn, I bought a 2.5 GHz one!!"_.
We live in what we use(d) to call a "free world" but we all know that this idea depends on the viewer´s perspective. Okay, enough with that.  Let´s get back to the club itself.
*Please do not submit any posts to this topic if you don´t agree in the reasonability of saving energy! 
 ** Thank you! ***  


*How to join the club:*
*1)* Post a *photo* which shows a *power consumption meter* reading your PCs idle system power is less than 100W.
*2)* Please *post every single powered component* inside your PC case (that isn´t listed in your system specs).
*3)* Detailed *descriptions about various settings effecting your PC´s power consumption* are welcome!


*If you like, submit a more specific image showing your system power consumption!*
So we can create a rank list for each of the following modes:

*Standby (PSU On)
BIOS Menu
OS idle
Everest System Stability Test (> stress everything)
FUR Benchmark*​


----------



## peach1971 (Aug 20, 2008)

*Additional powered components:
* 5,25" 4xUSB hub / multi card reader / 1394 front port
Logitech MX-310 optical mouse 
Cherry Cymotion keyboard 
D-Link webcam
2x Enermax 80mm Fans for CPU and NB
1x 80mm case fan

*Settings:* 
Dynamic CPU clock OCed AMD Athlon64 4850e Brisbane = 1160-2900 MHz via Cool´n´Quiet (232MHz x5 to x12.5)
Stock CPU voltage (1.04V idle)


----------



## ghost101 (Aug 20, 2008)

Damn, would have been in this easily with my e8400. Now i'm getting a q6600, this is probably not possible unless I underclock the q6600.


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 20, 2008)

i doubt many people have a way of testing their systems efficiency, unless their dad is an electrician


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 20, 2008)

i want to join ur club, plz comment in my thread

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=67760


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 20, 2008)

one of these might come in handy


----------



## peach1971 (Aug 20, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> one of these might come in handy


 Yes, looks like a nice offer. 

I compared the precision of my 6.99 EUR meter with a pro one from a physics school class = perfect.
You should be able to *borrow* a power consumption meter *from your local energy provider* for free.

P.S.: Without my meter I wouldn´t have been able to expose my tiny kitchen *tv set (~15" screen) sucking 34W(!!) when in standby*.  That was one of many eye-opening measure results.


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 20, 2008)

My video card alone disqualifies me


----------



## btarunr (Aug 20, 2008)

This is awesome. People will underclock/undervolt their hardware as hard as they could  to get to the top of the list.


----------



## peach1971 (Jun 11, 2009)

New entry:

*Phenom II X2 550*, Multi x18 = 3616 MHz, -0.075 Volts Undervolting:
*IDLE: 77 Watts*
*LOAD (Everest Stress Test): 117 Watts*


----------

